# Looking for history on my stove



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am new to this site and wood burning stoves. I recently acquired a stove that my grandmother gave to me. I was told it is reall old. But I was also told it could possibly be a replica. Either way it's a really cool antique looking stove. It has a tag on the front that says, "fireside baker stove wks bellville ill."  There are multiple locations that say "won 20" and on the front left it says "no" and on the right it says "20" of anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome, skeeter.  A picture or two would certainly help a bunch.  I'm also going to move your thread to the Classic stove forum, where it sounds like it belongs.  Rick


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it possibly something like this:
http://www.buddingco.com/Coal-Wood-Stoves-s/248.htm


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Apparently Belleville, IL was woodstove city for a while. Over time there were at least 50 foundries there. Unfortunately the Baker Stove Works didn't make to the 30s. It went down in flames.

http://www.lib.niu.edu/1995/ihy951219.html


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow I can't believe how fast I got some responses! Thank you all for commenting and thx fossil for moving it. I only have my phone right now and it's not letting me send pics to the thread.  Unfortunately no it does not look like that jag. Begreen  thx for the link I'm going to have to read that for sure when I'm done wih work. I never knew that about bellville ill or how important these types of stoves were to life in the early 1900s. If someone wants to give me their email I will send any pic you want. Thx again everyone this is really cool


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

A little help:


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

Lots of help.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

I was doing the same....

Full sized images here.




The stove looks to be in nice condition. I suspect that there was an isinglass (mica) window.


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what kind of window you mean but if tour talking about the inserts for the front door I have them still.  Any other pics I can take? Ill try to find the inserts


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

Well - seeing as though it looks like it was burned out of the market in the 30's I doubt that a manual is going to be readily available.

To the OP - one thing for sure is that you will need to heed the 3ft clearance to combustibles.  Other note worthy points are that some states won't allow this stove to be installed and some INS. Co. won't insure the install of a pre-epa stove.  Might want to check the regs in your area.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

Take a pic of the top of the stove.  I am wondering what kind of pipe adapter might be needed.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Skeeter said:


> I'm not sure what kind of window you mean but if tour talking about the inserts for the front door I have them still. Any other pics I can take? Ill try to find the inserts


 
Yes, are they sheet mica?

If you take more pictures, hold the phone/ipad horizontally. Then the pictures won't need rotating.


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I was told they are mica that sounds very familiar


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry about that lol. Now I know which way to turn it. Showed up normal on my phone


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

Flippy: (click for full size)


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

Every casting that I can find says "fire side no 20" "won 20" or won. C. 20".  I was tools that the stack is somewhere but my mother is not sure where


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

Not a stove...it's an old cast iron toilet.


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

No wonder why tere was so much chit in it lol Jk.  Is there anyone that knows a place I can call to get it verified as a piece of history and not a replica?


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks to be a Baker Wood Stove Works, Fireside Number 20 by the markings. By the size I would say it's a small parlor stove. Definitely pre-EPA.


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 9, 2013)

Thx for al the help. If anyone knows a person to verify it please let me know. You said per EPA...when did rhy start? And do you think it's real and not a replica Bergeen?


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

He's being a bit facetious, as the EPA itself didn't exist for some decades after this stove's era.  If it's some sort of knockoff or replica, it's about as old as if it were the genuine article.  I have no idea whether or not fakes of stuff like this were even being made back then.  Rick


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

Not many fakes way back when. We didn't have trade relations with the countries that were notorious for fake castings (or at least very minimal). I have no way to verify, but my best guess is that you have the real deal.


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

That's my guess, as well...the genuine article.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

I think it's the real thing by the looks of it. EPA regs for US stoves didn't start happening until the 1980s.


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 10, 2013)

Heres the rest of the stuff that I have for the stove


----------



## fossil (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like mica to me.  Replacement material is available, should you decide to do some fixin' up.  Rick


----------



## Skeeter (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I'm not going to ever use it but I want it to be as close to original as possible.


----------



## webbie (Aug 17, 2013)

This is an antique, of course! Very nice and looks to have been made for coal...or wood. Maybe even soft coal as that would have been available out that way.

Personally, I'd say it's a nice keeper - but I would personally not burn it, but rather display it somewhere in my house! Some people put small flickering bulbs inside to give a nice atmosphere. 

So called "modern" woodstoves started being made about 1970+ and the EPA (clean burning) end of things started about 1986.


----------

